# Chi shampoo



## EvaE1izabeth (Nov 14, 2017)

Has anyone tried the Chi brand shampoo? I have read a lot of preferences for Havanese I would like to try when the puppy is older and more aclimated, but I was thinking something tear-free might be good while we are figuring things out. I came across Chi puppy shampoo and I love the smell, but it's expensive enough I thought it was worth asking first in case it's not a great choice for Havanese. I did try to search the forum but the results mostly consist of posts about the very cute Chi-Chi


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

I used Earthbath puppy shampoo when my dogs were little. Im not big on strong scents (I have allergies, which is why I have Havanese to start with, and it's counter-productive to dip them in something perfume-y  ) and the Earthbath is very mild. 

But the bottom line is that if YOU like it, and your puppy's coat looks good, use it!


----------



## CaroleG (Aug 13, 2016)

I love the smell! I use Chi detangler spray and love it


----------



## Cmward (Jun 28, 2017)

Are you talking about the Chi human shampoo?


----------



## EvaE1izabeth (Nov 14, 2017)

It’s for dogs, it’s from the same manufacturer. I tried it today. I wasn’t planning to give him a bath for a while but he had a sanitary issue and I was hoping to soak off the tiny poop stuck up under his tail. 

The chi shampoo is very concentrated. I started out just mixing some in the water but then when I realized I needed to move quickly I think I used too much. It was hard to rinse. But I think that’s also in the nature of learning to shampoo Havanese. It’s hard to tell, but he feels a little dry yet very soft. Years ago I was told that the way tearless shampoo is made is by balancing the product to the ph level of the eyes, so it’s virtually impossible to make a shampoo that feels awesome on the eyes and doesn’t dry the hair. So, i expect very little of tear-free and it’s actually much better than I expected. My daughter has ultra fine, wavy hair so I couldn’t really ever use baby shampoo or it would get so dry it would break. I have all kinds of tricks up my sleeve, so once I get a little more practice managing puppy baths I’ll definitely try the “moisturizing” version. 

The fragrance is stronger than I expected but it’s better after rinsing and drying. A lotion-only wearing person probably wouldn’t care for it; a perfume person would probably like it. I’m more of a perfume on Sunday and out for dinner kind of person and it started out strong and faded to about right. 

I have nothing else to compare it to, for what it’s worth, but he’s at least just as soft as he was when he picked him up, so I didn’t make him worse!


----------



## Cailleach (Jan 30, 2010)

I am likely no help as all of mine have different coat types. I have yet to find a dog shampoo that I stick with. I do like some more than others and I too am not a fan of heavy scented ones. My dog wash area has about 20 different brands of mostly crazy expensive shampoos and conditioners, yet still, I keep trying more. I know some people dislike Hartz brand shampoos but they have a really mild 3 in one that I use diluted on very young puppies.


----------



## DuketheDog (May 1, 2017)

I LOVE THE CHI ! I got mine at Petsmart they have a giant selection it leaves my pup silky smooth.


----------

